# Windows Wireless Service cant start (windows 7)



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

hello, recently i booted my computer only discover that windows wireless service wasnt running, immediately i turned on my laptop to search around on google for a few hours,
so i went to my services, tried to start wlan autoconfig and it simply wont start and i get error 1747.
i have checked that the dependencies are running but am not so sure about nativewifi filter or the ndis usermode i\o protocol.
ive also check the value of h_key_local_machine\system\currentcontrollset\services\ndisuio\start and it is 3 
if someone could help me to resolve this problem i'd really appreciate it.

thanks for you time, 
Wyatt


----------



## JennyJackson01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hiya Wyatt and welcome to TSG.

It sounds like the winsock entry could be corrupt. Try this:

1. Open up the command line utility and enter:

netsh winsock reset catalog (resets winsock entries)
netsh int ip reset reset.log hit (resets TCP/IP stack)

2. Reboot your PC

If you could reply in this thread as to whether it worked, it`d be appreciated.

Jenny


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

hello and thanks for the welcome, i attempted these cvarious resets in the cmd promt after starting it as an administrator, and it seems that it wouldnt recognize past netsh for any of the commands. thanks for the suggestion though,


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Hoping that Jenny's suggestion that stack repairs may help, here are the commands for Windows 7 ...

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

i entered the commands and restarted only to find it didnt take the intended effect  any more suggestions?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I know nothing about the problem, but would try sfc /scannow.


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

ok i ran the scan, it came up 100% complete without any uncommon messages or errors. :\


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

bump, pls help


----------



## Techy1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello wywy 

Try to do the following and report back: 
Click Start, type services.msc, then press Enter. 
Scroll down to "WLAN AutoConfig" and right click on it and select Properties. Set it to Automatic and not Disabled, and press the Start button, then click OK. 
That should start the service.

Please report back any error you may recieve including the error code.


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

i have already tried this, it was my first method of attempting to fix the problem


----------



## Techy1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

Did you recieve any error code from the system in relation to it. It would be useful to help find the solution.


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

when i tried to start the process is came up with error 1747 and a detail about the dependancies


----------



## Techy1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

Can we see the services you have running. 

The error you have is probably indicating that a service which the wireless relies on has not started.


--------------------------------------------------------------

Status of Services

We would like to see some status information for each of the services listed below. 

To do this goto

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type CMD to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
SERVICES.MSC 

OR
Control Panel>
Administrative Tools> 
Services>

then for each of the services listed below - Please post back the following status information;
If the service is set to Started or Stopped 
and 
If the service is set to Automatic or Manual
&#8226;	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
&#8226;	Computer Browser 
&#8226;	DHCP Client 
&#8226;	DNS Client 
&#8226;	Network Connections 
&#8226;	Network Location Awareness 
&#8226;	Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
&#8226;	Server 
&#8226;	TCP/IP Netbios helper 
&#8226;	Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations only) 
&#8226;	WLAN AutoConfig (Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only) 
&#8226;	Workstation 


If any of those services are not started/running, 
then right click on the service 
then from the menu choose properties and now check the dependencies. 

for each dependancy entry - Check each of one of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running/starting.

---------

Also to help us identify what may be causing the issue
Check the event log, there may be clues to what is failing. To do that 
Start > 
control panel > 
administrative tools > 
event Viewer>


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

&#8226;	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) started automatic
&#8226;	Computer Browser started automatic
&#8226;	DHCP Client started automatic
&#8226;	DNS Client stopped automatic (whentried to run it come up with error 11003 :a non recoverable error occured during a database lookup.
&#8226;	Network Connections started automatic
&#8226;	Network Location Awareness stopped automatic (could not start on local computer)
&#8226;	Remote Procedure Call (RPC) started automatic
&#8226;	Server started automatic
&#8226;	TCP/IP Netbios helper starting automatic
&#8226;	WLAN AutoConfig stopped automatic
&#8226;	Workstation started automatic


----------



## Techy1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

It seems you have some issues with the services. 

Try the following steps:
Go to Start type Command Prompt (in the Start Search field), then right click on Command Prompt which appears in the program list, and click Run as administrator.
Type sfc /scannow and hit enter.

This will check the integrity of the windows file system and replace any missing or damaged system files. Try it and reboot and see if it resolves the issue.


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

i tried it and i didnt work


----------



## Techy1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

In this case I would recommend to try a system restore to try and bring your system back to just before this problem occured. This should resolve it. You can find details on how to do this here. 
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/system-restore-windows-7.htm


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

any other suggestions? i didnt want to hhave to resort to system restoration


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Why not? A System Restore can be undone, and unless *Techy1234* has some more suggestions your next step after that is probably a reinstall (or "recover to factory defaults, depending on what media you have).


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

the thing is my desktop doesnt have a recovery drive so there havent been any system restoration points


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

any other suggestions? its an error 1747 with wlan autoconfig to my knowledge


----------



## Techy1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

Another option is to check the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services to make sure that you have full permissions set for it. 

Check that Winsock and Winsock2 have full permissions set as: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Winsock
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\WinSock2
If they didnt then try a winsock reset again after setting it: 
netsh winsock reset

Try these and let us know the results. Try to turn on the wireless service (including WZC if its disabled) and let us know if you still get the same error. 

Have you tried to connect with your firewall switched off?

Can you also confirm that your wireless adapter is not showing a ! or a ? in the device manager that may indicate a driver issue. 

Device Manager 
Post back the results in device manager
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

how to access device manager for different windows versions
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

Hold the Windows key and press Pause key, should open to allow device manager to be seen

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the Windows key and press FN key + the pause key

if this does not work then -

Windows 7 or Vista
Click on the Start Orb
In the Start Search box type
device manager and then press enter

-------------------

Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager


network adaptors, click on the + > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X


post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_...g_a_Screenshot


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

wywy said:


> the thing is my desktop doesnt have a recovery drive so there havent been any system restoration points


That makes no sense to me. You may have System Restore points turned off, but they are normally saved on the same partition as the installation. In fact, I think they cannot be stored elsewhere. Are you confusing the System Restore as described well in the link that was provided with "recover to factory defaults" or to re-image to a saved image of the entire system?


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

youare right its was system restore points i dont have, i guess i have the setting turned off  but anyway heres a video i uploaded hopefully giving better insight to the sitchuation :


----------



## Techy1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

Great video wywy, loved the choice of music .

I noticed that you have the "bonjiour service" running, this is supposed to be apples version of wireless which may be causing conflicts. Try disabling this service and try to turn on your wireless service to see if it helps.

Also have a look at this page and try out the Microsoft tool (under the heading "fix it for me") on it to help fix any winsock2 problems:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/811259

If this does not resolve it, then try to delete the winsock and winsock2 keys and reinstall TCP/IP. This is described on the same page (under "Resolution" - "Windows XP without service pack 2 instructions"). Even though it states it's for WinXP, it is also applicable for Win7. Just verify first that you are able to install TCP/IP before deleting (verify by following step 2 first as far as point 6. I can confirm it for Vista).

If this still does not resolve the issue. Then try a "clean boot" to verify that it is not any 3rd party services that may be causing the issue. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How to troubleshoot a problem by performing a clean boot in Windows Vista or in Windows 7
To help troubleshoot error messages and other issues, you can start Windows Vista or Windows 7 by using a minimal set of drivers and startup programs. This kind of startup is known as a "clean boot." A clean boot helps eliminate software conflicts

Note When you perform a clean boot, you may temporarily lose some functionality. When you start the computer as usual, the functionality returns. However, you may receive the original error message, or you may experience the original behaviour.
Step 1: Perform a clean boot. Note If the computer is connected to a network, network policy settings may prevent you from following these steps. We strongly recommend that you do not use the System Configuration utility to modify the advanced boot options on the computer unless a Microsoft support engineer directs you to do this. Doing this may make the computer unusable.

a.Log on to the computer by using an account that has administrator rights.

b.Click StartCollapse this imageExpand this image, type msconfig.exe in the Start Search box, and then press ENTER to start the System Configuration utility.
Collapse this imageExpand this imageIf you are prompted for an administrator password or for confirmation, type your password, or click Continue. 
Collapse this imageExpand this image

c.On the General tab, click to select the option Selective startup, and then click to clear the option Load startup items check box. (The Use Original Boot.ini check box is unavailable.)
Collapse this imageExpand this image

d.On the Services tab, click to select the Hide all Microsoft services check box, and then click Disable all.
Collapse this imageExpand this image
Note Following this step lets Microsoft services continue to run. These services include Networking, Plug and Play, Event Logging, Error Reporting, and other services. If you disable these services, you may permanently delete all restore points. Do not do this if you want to use the System Restore utility together with existing restore points.

e.Click OK, and then click Restart.

Step 2: Enable half of the servicesa.Follow steps 1a and 1b to start the System Configuration utility.

b.Click the Services tab, and then click to select the Hide all Microsoft services check box.

c.Click to select half of the check boxes in the Service list.

d.Click OK, and then click Restart.

Step 3: Determine whether the problem returnsIf the problem still occurs, repeat step 1 and step 2. In step 2, click to clear half of the check boxes that you originally selected in the Service list.

If the problem does not occur, repeat step 1 and step 2. In step 2, select only half of the remaining check boxes that are cleared in the Service list. Repeat these steps until you have selected all the check boxes.

If only one service is selected in the Service list, and you still experience the problem, the selected service causes the problem. Go to step 6. If no service causes this problem, go to step 4.

Step 4: Enable half of the Startup items 
a.Perform a clean boot by repeating step 1.
b.Click the Startup tab, and then click to select half of the check boxes in the Startup Item list.
c.Click OK, and then click Restart.

Step 5: Determine whether the problem returnsIf the problem still occurs, repeat step 1 and step 4. In step 4, click to clear half of the check boxes that you originally selected in the Startup Item list.

If the problem does not occur, repeat step 1 and step 4. In step 4, select only half of the remaining check boxes that are cleared in the Startup Item list. Repeat these steps until you have selected all the check boxes.

If only one startup item is selected in the Startup Item list, and you still experience the problem, the startup item that is selected in the list is the service that is causing the problem. Go to step 6.

If no startup item causes this problem, a Microsoft service most likely causes the problem. To determine which Microsoft service may be causing the problem, repeat step 1 and step 2 without selecting the Hide all Microsoft services check box in either step.

Step 6: Resolve the problem 
After you determine the startup item or the service that causes the problem, contact the program manufacturer to determine whether the problem can be resolved. Or, run the System Configuration utility, and then click to clear the check box for the problem item.


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

i disabled bonjour service and tried to run WLAN autoconfig and it didnt work

i downloaded microsoft fixit and it didnt work and i dont know why.

im trying your third suggestion but am stuck right here :


----------



## Techy1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

Which step here is giving you the problem. Are you able to see and install TCP/IP by following Step 2 points 1 - 6.


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

im having trouble with finding the internet connection its talking about


----------



## Techy1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

Try to go to your Network connections and use the "Wireless Network Connection" (referencing your video). Right click and go to the properties section and there you will find the "install" option.


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

ok im having abit of trouble finding the nettcpip.inf, im looking for the advanced search options but currently cannot find it.

p.s
di you have a skype or oovoo we could communicate by more efficiently?


----------



## Techy1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

> di you have a skype or oovoo we could communicate by more efficiently?


Im afraid we dont give that type of support here, all communication is done through the forum.

I had a further look into this and it seems that with windows 7, microsoft have disabled the ability to uninstall TCP/IP.

In this case, try the clean boot option to see if this helps.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How to troubleshoot a problem by performing a clean boot in Windows Vista or in Windows 7
To help troubleshoot error messages and other issues, you can start Windows Vista or Windows 7 by using a minimal set of drivers and startup programs. This kind of startup is known as a "clean boot." A clean boot helps eliminate software conflicts

Note When you perform a clean boot, you may temporarily lose some functionality. When you start the computer as usual, the functionality returns. However, you may receive the original error message, or you may experience the original behavior.
Step 1: Perform a clean bootNote If the computer is connected to a network, network policy settings may prevent you from following these steps. We strongly recommend that you do not use the System Configuration utility to modify the advanced boot options on the computer unless a Microsoft support engineer directs you to do this. Doing this may make the computer unusable.

a.Log on to the computer by using an account that has administrator rights.

b.Click StartCollapse this imageExpand this image, type msconfig.exe in the Start Search box, and then press ENTER to start the System Configuration utility.
Collapse this imageExpand this imageIf you are prompted for an administrator password or for confirmation, type your password, or click Continue. 
Collapse this imageExpand this image

c.On the General tab, click to select the option Selective startup, and then click to clear the option Load startup items check box. (The Use Original Boot.ini check box is unavailable.)
Collapse this imageExpand this image

d.On the Services tab, click to select the Hide all Microsoft services check box, and then click Disable all.
Collapse this imageExpand this image
Note Following this step lets Microsoft services continue to run. These services include Networking, Plug and Play, Event Logging, Error Reporting, and other services. If you disable these services, you may permanently delete all restore points. Do not do this if you want to use the System Restore utility together with existing restore points.

e.Click OK, and then click Restart.

Step 2: Enable half of the servicesa.Follow steps 1a and 1b to start the System Configuration utility.

b.Click the Services tab, and then click to select the Hide all Microsoft services check box.

c.Click to select half of the check boxes in the Service list.

d.Click OK, and then click Restart.

Step 3: Determine whether the problem returnsIf the problem still occurs, repeat step 1 and step 2. In step 2, click to clear half of the check boxes that you originally selected in the Service list.

If the problem does not occur, repeat step 1 and step 2. In step 2, select only half of the remaining check boxes that are cleared in the Service list. Repeat these steps until you have selected all the check boxes.

If only one service is selected in the Service list, and you still experience the problem, the selected service causes the problem. Go to step 6. If no service causes this problem, go to step 4.

Step 4: Enable half of the Startup items 
a.Perform a clean boot by repeating step 1.
b.Click the Startup tab, and then click to select half of the check boxes in the Startup Item list.
c.Click OK, and then click Restart.

Step 5: Determine whether the problem returnsIf the problem still occurs, repeat step 1 and step 4. In step 4, click to clear half of the check boxes that you originally selected in the Startup Item list.

If the problem does not occur, repeat step 1 and step 4. In step 4, select only half of the remaining check boxes that are cleared in the Startup Item list. Repeat these steps until you have selected all the check boxes.

If only one startup item is selected in the Startup Item list, and you still experience the problem, the startup item that is selected in the list is the service that is causing the problem. Go to step 6.

If no startup item causes this problem, a Microsoft service most likely causes the problem. To determine which Microsoft service may be causing the problem, repeat step 1 and step 2 without selecting the Hide all Microsoft services check box in either step.

Step 6: Resolve the problem 
After you determine the startup item or the service that causes the problem, contact the program manufacturer to determine whether the problem can be resolved. Or, run the System Configuration utility, and then click to clear the check box for the problem item.


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

ok thanks for your reply, and before i start the steps above i kind of already deleted my winsock 1 and 2 will performing a "clean boot" fix this?


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

ok i performed the clean boot and the problem persisted so as guessed before it is with the WLAN autoconfig service.


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

BUMP/ help plaz :\


----------



## Techy1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey wywy

I now think it is time to give serious consideration to backing up all your data to a storage device and trying a system restore / reinstall as we have exhausted all possible solutions to this issue with no success.


----------



## wywy (Sep 2, 2012)

ok any suggestiosn as to a good external hardrive? and should i just put to factory settings or put in the o.s disc and try to reinstall it?


----------



## Techy1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

You can go to any computer store and pick up a decent hard drive. At this point it does not have to be extraordinary as you just want to use it to backup the data now in case anything goes wrong so you will save all your invaluable data.

Once you have done this and saved a copy of your data onto it, you can try a system restore to see if this works, if not then you can reinstall windows. 

Click on Start -> Programs -> Accessories -> System tools -> System Restore 

Once you have selected this, follow the on screen instructions to restore to a previous system state prior to when this issue started occurring.


----------

